# Google Wallet Prepaid Card refunds



## dmtalon (May 10, 2012)

This is just an FYI...

I got two what appeared to be Credit Cards in the mail today from everywherereward.com Nothing about google wallet or anything that would clue me in to what the heck they were.

I called the number to speak with customer support and thats where I found out what it was.

These are Master Cards, that are coming from MetaBank Everywhere Reward Cardholder Services.

Hopefully this will lesson your panic attack that someone is trying to get CC's in your name


----------



## stalls (Aug 25, 2011)

I would like to hear something bout that as well.. Got the same thing...

Also I seem it post over at xda and saw U like motorcycles.. Do u race them? just asking cuz I do

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mzrdisi (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah, I freaked out. And paid $20 to check my 3 credit reports. Then about 10 minutes after seeing nothing there, I finally figured it out. Fuck you Google.


----------

